# Decent Light for this price?



## AWRider (Aug 24, 2008)

Came across this one at Performance, and it looks like a pretty good deal on paper, but I haven't seen any reviews. I know that the Cygolite ExpiliOn products are well-liked in these forums, and seem similar to the Pace in features, lumens, etc. $69.99 seems like a good deal for a "to see" light in this lumen category to use for winter commutes. For me it would be a second headlight as I am already running a Niterider 250 cordless setup which I am happy with. I had been using a DX flashlight as my second light, but find that it keeps switching modes every time I hit a bump in the path or road. It was a low-cost investment, and I can still use it as a flashlight around the house, so no real loss there. Still want to have a second headlight, though, as the niterider isn't quite enough when the MUT goes completely dark in the winter.

Anyways, just looking for opinions on Cygolite's in general and this one in particular.

CygoLite Pace 200 USB LED Headlight - Bike Headlights


----------



## veloron (Jul 3, 2011)

Link doesn't work. Scroll down to my Cygolite Expilion thread, I added my first impression.


----------



## AWRider (Aug 24, 2008)

veloron said:


> Link doesn't work. Scroll down to my Cygolite Expilion thread, I added my first impression.


Fixed the link. It should work now.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

I messed with these at the show a little bit. Hard to tell real light output there, of course, but form factor and construction is solid. 

In an urban area at lower speeds, it'd be just fine. At higher speeds outside of the city, though, know that this amount of light gets swallowed up fairly quickly.


----------



## Third Son (Sep 15, 2011)

I use this one for commuting....a really nice light....

CygoLite Hi-Flux II Xtra Rechargable Headlight: Black


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

I looked at those, wasn't sold on them so I went with the NiteRider MiNewt 300-USB for commuting. It's very bright, and easily bright enough for higher speeds and increased visibility.

It's also available at performance bike: NiteRider MiNewt Mini.300-USB LED Headlight - Bike Headlights


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Those are really brighter than you'd think. Nice little light.



IcemanYVR said:


> I looked at those, wasn't sold on them so I went with the NiteRider MiNewt 300-USB for commuting. It's very bright, and easily bright enough for higher speeds and increased visibility.
> 
> It's also available at performance bike: NiteRider MiNewt Mini.300-USB LED Headlight - Bike Headlights


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

I understand you may be looking at a lower-cost alternative, but I just picked up two of the new MiNewt 600 cordless lights and am loving them for my night commutes. I was using two MiNewt 250 lights and was happy with them, but was able to trade them for some needed items when I upgraded.

They are pretty much the same price as the MiNewt 250 was last year...which I guess is a good thing as long as you don't project forward what will be available at this price point next year...


----------



## AWRider (Aug 24, 2008)

epicxt said:


> I understand you may be looking at a lower-cost alternative, but I just picked up two of the new MiNewt 600 cordless lights and am loving them for my night commutes. I was using two MiNewt 250 lights and was happy with them, but was able to trade them for some needed items when I upgraded.
> 
> They are pretty much the same price as the MiNewt 250 was last year...which I guess is a good thing as long as you don't project forward what will be available at this price point next year...


I looked at getting another MiNewt 250, and also looked at the 300 and 600 as well. But with all of my bike-related purchases starting to add up, figured this one in combo with the MiNewt 250 I already had would meet my needs at a lower price point. So I pulled the trigger on the Cygolite, which ended up costing me closer to $50 after using some store credits. Tried it out for the first time this morning (in semi-dark condtions for the first 30 minutes), and it worked great in tandem with my 250. By itself, it puts out a very similar beam as the 250 as well. Used it in blinking mode after the sun came up and it was very powerful as a be seen light. Construction seems solid, and the clamp is very stable (on oversize road bars). Overall, I'm pleased with the purchase so far. I'll post an update after extended use in darker conditions.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*best light for the $$*

is the magicshine. Ive got two of these and they really do work well.

Magicshine : GeoMan Gear, The best products, the best prices, & Lightnin Fast service!


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

AWRider said:


> CygoLite Pace 200 USB LED Headlight - Bike Headlights


Overpriced and under-powered. Might be a nice light for $30, but $110 is far too much.



jrm said:


> is the magicshine. Ive got two of these and they really do work well.
> 
> Magicshine : GeoMan Gear, The best products, the best prices, & Lightnin Fast service!


+1

I liked the first one I bought so much, I bought two more for other bikes.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

I have a magicshine coming. I figure, even if the 1600 lumens are way overrated, inflated, still worth a shot in the price range.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I've been impressed with the LED lights I've seen in the LBS. I can get 500 lumens for $150. My old HID is around 5-600 lumens and I paid $350 for it in 2005. 500 lumens is as low as I can go with a rural commute where I have stretches of long downhills at 30+ mph. I could get away with less if I was doing an all urban commute where being seen is equal in importance to seeing.


----------



## AWRider (Aug 24, 2008)

brucew said:


> Overpriced and under-powered. Might be a nice light for $30, but $110 is far too much.
> 
> +1
> 
> I liked the first one I bought so much, I bought two more for other bikes.



Would be nice if bike accessories were not over-priced, but the reality is that they are. As I said, at $50 out of pocket for me, the Cygolite was a good buy. I wouldn't pay $110 for it either, but I highly doubt it will be on sale for $30 anytime soon.


As for the magicshine, ruled that out as I wanted to go cordless with an all-in-one unit. I'm sure that is a great light, based on all of the positive feedback I've read on it.


----------



## bigwaves (Feb 2, 2003)

I have a Lights in Motion HID Arc- Too many rules about charging and discharging. When you forget them a year later the light doesn't work. Went to with a new LED - turn it on it works. Charge when needed.


----------



## MUKAMOmember (Sep 24, 2011)

there are a lot of riders from the MTBR forum who purchased MagicShine clones from DealExtreme. I have heard nothing but good reviews for such a low priced high lumens light.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

jrm said:


> is the magicshine. Ive got two of these and they really do work well.
> 
> Magicshine : GeoMan Gear, The best products, the best prices, & Lightnin Fast service!


Yes, I have the 900 lumen model and it has been a great light! Several people whom I ride with also have this and other Magic Shine lights and all have been great lights. :thumbsup:


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Natedogz said:


> Yes, I have the 900 lumen model and it has been a great light! Several people whom I ride with also have this and other Magic Shine lights and all have been great lights. :thumbsup:


similar experience here. I'm starting my third winter commuting season with it, and have no complaints. I use the fast-flicker "seizure-inducing" mode most of the time. It lights the road about like the medium setting (I don't notice the flicker on the road) and is really attention-getting.

My son recently got the MagicShine taillight. I spent some time chasing him on bike paths through the woods on Martha's Vineyard this summer, and that taillight was amazing. It has a mode in which a ring of led's shines medium-bright constantly, and every few seconds the big one in the middle blasts like a freakin' airport beacon. Really gets your attention, but doesn't blind you because the bright light isn't constant. Excellent design. You can run it off the same battery as the headlight.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Got the magicshine 1600 on the bike. For the price, pretty good. Now let's see how it goes with time.


----------

